# Steuersatz Commencal V3 Atherton



## Habukka! (30. Mai 2015)

Hi Community

bin gerade am Ende meines "Lateins"... Ich habe vor wenigen Wochen ein V3 2012 Rahmen für mein altes DH-Bike gekauft. Darin montiert war der Originale Steuersatz von Canecreek für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre. 

Nun ersetzte ich aber meine Boxxer durch eine 66 mit Tapered Steuerrohr 1 1/2 - 1 1/8. Das Techbook von 2012 (link unten) verrät mir, dass oben ein ZS44 und unten ein ZS56 verbaut werden muss. 

Entsprechend dieser Angaben habe ich ein "Canecreek Forty ZS56 Bottom" bestellt. Als ich gestern die untere Schale ausgeschlagen habe musste ich feststellen, dass das neue ZS56 jedoch bei weitem nicht rein passt. 
Anbei ein Bild welches die beiden Lagerschalen im Vergleich zeigt. Der Durchmesser der Commencal-Schale ist ca 52mm. Für 52mm finde ich jedoch nur ein "CC Forty IS52" (zweiter Link unten). 

Hat denn das V3 bereits eine voll  integrierte Lagerschale (grösse 56mm) in welche ich das IS52 einsetzten kann?

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich hier schreibe... 
Danke schonmal!!!




http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2012.pdf
http://www.probikeshop.net/cane-cre...forty-1-5-unterschale-is52-schwarz/80809.html


----------



## Habukka! (1. Juni 2015)

*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummi69 (9. März 2016)

Hey hallo

Ich wollte mal hören wie du das Problem gelöst hast?  Meine untere Lagerschale an meinem v3 ist ausgeschlagen und das Lager hat etwas Spiel. Ich bin nun auf der suche nach einer neuen. 
Kannst mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Mr.A (9. März 2016)

das V3 von 2012 hat einen Drop In Steuersatz (  Campa ) . Die ZS Steuerschale ist also fest eingepresst, und du kaufst nur den Drop in .
Gibst z.b. von Ritchey für unter 20€.


----------



## Hummi69 (9. März 2016)

Aber das Lager sitzt doch eigentlich fest in der steuerschale oder? Kann ich diese nicht einfach auspressen und eine neue einpressen? 
Ist es bei alles Baujahren gleich?  Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher welches bj mein Rahmen ist


----------



## Mr.A (9. März 2016)

also beim Drop-in Steuersatz liegt das Lager quasi lose in der Steuersatzschale.


----------



## Hummi69 (9. März 2016)

Oh okay also ist die schale nicht ausgeschlagen sonder es muss so ?! Wir das Lager dann nur über den konus gehalten?


----------



## Habukka! (10. März 2016)

Der ZS56/40 Steuersatz welcher ich gekauft habe war 4mm zu gross. Der Rahmen brauch einen mit 52mm durchmesser, was ich jedoch nicht gefunden habe für die Tapered Gabel mit 28-40er Steuerrohr.

Interessanterweise hatte das Lager aus dem ZS56/40 steuersatz genau 52mm aussendurchmesser - so habe ich das kurzerhand mit dem Gummihammer direkt in den rahmen eingepresst! Da liegt es jetzt relativ satt drin, zuviel Gewalt war aber nicht notwendig. 
Der Gabelkonus taucht auch ein wenig in das Steuerrohr des Rahmes ein, und ist somit geschützt. Die Gabel ist also ziemlich perfekt montiert


----------



## Habukka! (10. März 2016)

hier noch pics...
momentan wird das bike grad neu aufgebaut und steht dann zum verkauf


----------

